# North West Pedigree Rescue - Cats Looking for Homes



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been speaking to Margaret Walkden who operates North West Pedigree Rescue and she was telling me she had some cats in need of loving homes - as follows:

Two Maine Coons (think they are both boys) about 10 years old, one brown tabby and one black and white. They are a little traumatised as they were found lying next to their elderly owner who had died.

One Asian blue boy - about 8 years old age

One very pretty British Lilac girl - still awaiting confirmation of her age.

If anyone feels they can offer a loving home to any of the above please contact Margaret on 0151 339 2922 - she is in Cheshire. 

Thank you

Karen 
Ragdoll Rehome Group.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i hope they find homes soon


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

have any homes been found yet?


----------

